# New Lights & New Gig



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Fellow Floundermen,

Most of us use the trial and error method when it comes to trying out new light/boat and gig set ups and most of us share those trials and errors as well.
Everyone has different ideas and preferences as to the equipment they use.
I prefer 12v underwater lights and have been working on a new set up for this year.
I have been running 250watts of underwater starfires the past couple of years and it has worked well but I have been watching for new LED light technology to come up with some that work better and use less power.
Alot of the LED lights that are on the market look good on the workbench but are not worth a flip when you put them in the water. 

But I think I have finally found what I have been looking for and just wanted to share the info.
I just finished building a new set of underwater LED lights that I purchased from ultimate gig lights. I bought three of the 18W versions, and yes they are a bit expensive, and mounted on aluminum unistrut material (see pic) so that I can fit it in my trolling motor mount and plug into my trollling motor plug. I was somewhat worried that they would not perform like I expected.
Boy was I wrong, I was amazed at how bright these are and how well they light up around my boat. I also got to try out my new Cosson 5 prong on a flattie and a sheephead while on my light trial run this week.
Anyway if anyone is looking for some good LED's, these are the ones, in my opinion.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

cool setup.
thanks for sharing.
gig 'em up.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Got three of them myself.


----------



## CAJUN (Oct 2, 2007)

i looked at the ultimate gig lights website but can't locate 18w lights, all I could find was 9w lights


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice light setup! Now time to go get some fish!

The best time to go fishing is when you can!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

CAJUN said:


> i looked at the ultimate gig lights website but can't locate 18w lights, all I could find was 9w lights


Cajun,
Not sure why but they are listed under "Shopping Cart".

So just click on shopping cart and scroll down to the bottom where the 9w and 18w are listed as individual items.


----------

